# Pymatuning Ice Fishing Questions



## Barney185 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have'nt ice fished in years. Borrowed some stuff and auger and went out on a couple ponds today. Have a 10 year old boy who loves to fish. Got a lot of bluegills. He was thrilled to pull up a couple huge ones. Thinking of getting a license and going to Pymatuning next weekend. I know the north end is good, not sure where to go. Tuttle Point? Also what do you use for bait/jigs? I know wax worms always work.


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

im going out to tuttle tommorow monday and tuesday. ill message you when i get back and let you know


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

if you dont have a flasher, just drop a large sinker down to gage your depth. then fish about 2-4 ft off the bottom with a small ice jig tipped with 2 maggots under a small bobber just barely staying afloat from the weight of the jig. every 5-10 seconds, give it a few twitches. go out with 4lb test line, this will help you get more hookups

orange has been a hot color for me this year. those crappies are suspended off tuttle point in 12-16fow. some big perch suspended in there too.

if you have a flasher, you dont need any help, lol....good luck..


----------



## Barney185 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Whats a flasher? Have not been on the ice in 30 years. So I'm way behind on the new stuff.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Barney....Look for the packs of shanties and that is most likely where you'll find the fish at Pymie. Try Tuttle, Manning launch and Jamestown launch down near the dam. As far as flashers, look up Marcum, Vexilar, Humminbird. These units are really neat and I won't ice fish without one again. You can actually see when the fish is within a 1/4 inch of your bait. These will definitely up your catch percentage. Try using a spring bobber as well. You can detect very light bites whit them that you would normally not see. Hope this helps.


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

dont even bother with tuttle. too many people. sunday there was about 50 shantys. sat for 4 hours without a bite. Go to manning i went to manning two days in a row and killed the crappie and perch. the average size of the crappie were 12-13 inches with our smallest being 11. didnt even go out far we stayed shallow. 8-10 feet of water. perch were good sized too. good luck


----------



## jsifam (Apr 18, 2004)

Does anyone still fish the cabin beach area on the OH side? Used to fish there back in the 90's. caught walleyes and some crappies. Also on the Pa. side i think there was a boat launch called orchard rd that was a good area for walleyes. Jim


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

orchard hasnt been touched this year. our cabin is right by it. ive done really well there in the past durring the summer. local bait shop told me people always seem to pull eyes out of that spot


----------



## Barney185 (Jan 16, 2011)

cast and shoot said:


> dont even bother with tuttle. too many people. sunday there was about 50 shantys. sat for 4 hours without a bite. Go to manning i went to manning two days in a row and killed the crappie and perch. the average size of the crappie were 12-13 inches with our smallest being 11. didnt even go out far we stayed shallow. 8-10 feet of water. perch were good sized too. good luck


Nice, big crappies are fun to pull up thru a hole in the ice. Forgot where Manning landing is. Is it off route 6 on the Pa side? Or north of Tuttle? Been 30 years since I fished there. Going to be really cold this weekend. But if it's not windy, may head over there. Need to get a license. Also, what bait/jigs are used? Pulled up some huge bluegills last weekend on a couple farm ponds with just wax worms and red maggots. Thanks for the replies. Just getting back into ice fishing. Now with a 10 year old boy who would fish 24 hours a day.


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

we were using rattling spoons tipped with minnow heads. we also used small glow jiggs with maggots to catch some gills. yea its off of 6. its actually on the same access road as tuttle. about 2 miles before it and the campground. i believe the road is north lake road.


----------



## Barney185 (Jan 16, 2011)

From what I've found. Manning is just east of the causeway and go north.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Is anyone entering from the Ohio side. If I enter and exit from PA side do I need a PA license?


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

This was covered in an earlier thread. You can leave shore on the Ohio or PA. side with a Ohio fishing license. Just as the PA. guys could leave from the Ohio side. Just don't stand on the PA. shoreline and cast out onto the ice.


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

So, how did you all do out there? I did poorly up at tuttle, but I could chalk that up to myself, and first time on the lake. I'd like to hear if anyone did well with any given techniques.

Thanks!
Alan


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Our club had a get together down at the Jamestown end of Pymy and we did pretty good. 10 of us and everybody caught fish. No walleyes were caught. Some nice crappies and gills and some good size perch too. We were in 25ft. I caught mine on everything from pimples to plastics and waxworms. Posted a group picture in the hardwater section but here's part of my catch.


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Chaunc! Did anyone have any luck with minnows?

Alan


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

No. Everybody used them too, except me. Only because i left my bucket of them in the truck and they froze solid overnite.  I haven't done well at all this season on minnows in any of the lakes i've fished. I'll still take about a dozen with me just in case. Heading out to shenango in a few minutes.


----------



## Barney185 (Jan 16, 2011)

Went to Manning and Tuttle Sunday. Nothing but some bites. One guy had some nice crappies. But not many people out on the lake and most were leaving at 1pm. Expected a lot more people out there.


----------

